# Advance Medical Reviews



## gcarey23 (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of a company by the name Advance Medical reviews located in Los Angeles, CA? Is this firm reputable?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes they are legit. However the work is very sparce. Maybe 1 review every 3-5 weeks or so. If you are looking for steady work or even part time work this is not the company for you.  It took them 2 months to send even just 1 review to me.


----------



## gcarey23 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the information


----------

